# Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas-Test: Nicht genial, aber immer noch ein gutes Rollenspiel



## Felix Schuetz (19. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,794761


----------



## Meisterkleister (19. Oktober 2010)

Oh man, das hatte ich mir so schon fast gedacht, dass die Serie ein wenig ins Stocken gerät. Na, dann wird wohl erst was beim nächsten Sonderverkauf.


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. Oktober 2010)

Schöner Test, überraschend gutes Spiel (:
Und, da meine Frage schon im Fazit vorweggenommen wurde, werd ich mir mal Fallout 3 anschaffen (:
Hat irgendjemand Mod-Vorschläge die ich umbedingt beachten sollte?


----------



## Kulin (19. Oktober 2010)

Pah, noch ein Test aus dem Allerweltsblickwinkel. Ich denke als Fallout-Fan, den die Grafik nicht sonderlich juckt und der sehr gut damit leben kann, dass sich hier mehr auf den Inhalt als auf die Technik konzentriert wurde, kann man locker nochmal 5 Punkte draufgeben.


----------



## Vidaro (19. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich mir die positiven aspekte anseh ist das klar besser als F3, die negativen aspekte hatte ja schon der vorgänger allerdings sind grad die positiven bereiche das was ein (open world) RPG ausmacht dennoch wirds schlechter bewertet als F3... komische welt


----------



## dekkart (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde ja diesen Hardcore Modus extrem interessant, ich versteh eigentlich gar nicht, wieso man das in einem postapokalyptischen Spiel nicht eh zu einem zentralen Spielaspekt macht. Dann muss man mal nicht nur ballern, sondern auch endlich mal überleben(!!) Gibts denn dann eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, diesen Modus auch in Fallout 3 zu installieren (update, dlc o.ä?) oder muss man/ kann man das über mods machen? Wenn mods, kann mal jemand ein paar tips geben, welche man sich da idealerweise besorgt?


----------



## anjuna80 (19. Oktober 2010)

Genau so habe ich mir den Nachfolger gewünscht! Nur im Detail verbessert, dafür größer und verzweigter. Die Grafik find ich nach wie vor top und für ein Rollenspiel besser als eigentlich notwendig.
So gut wie gekauft.


----------



## cydrake (19. Oktober 2010)

dekkart schrieb:


> Ich finde ja diesen Hardcore Modus extrem interessant, ich versteh eigentlich gar nicht, wieso man das in einem postapokalyptischen Spiel nicht eh zu einem zentralen Spielaspekt macht. Dann muss man mal nicht nur ballern, sondern auch endlich mal überleben(!!) Gibts denn dann eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, diesen Modus auch in Fallout 3 zu installieren (update, dlc o.ä?) oder muss man/ kann man das über mods machen? Wenn mods, kann mal jemand ein paar tips geben, welche man sich da idealerweise besorgt?


   Ja, es gibt Mods für FO3 die es sehr ähnlich machenm, zB empfehle  FWE (Fallout Wanderers Edition) für die englische Version  oder E-Mod für die dt Version. Wobei FWE umfangreicher ist, alternative Anfänge bietet, gut unterstützt wird was Crossmod patches angeht und F03 ein ganzes stück schwerer macht.  Mit WMK und EVE + Patches hat man in FO3 viele Features, die die Entwickler von FO:NV sich von der Community abgeguckt haben. 

Gibts bei alles http://fallout3nexus.com.


----------



## hagren (19. Oktober 2010)

Vidaro schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die positiven aspekte anseh ist das klar besser als F3, die negativen aspekte hatte ja schon der vorgänger allerdings sind grad die positiven bereiche das was ein (open world) RPG ausmacht dennoch wirds schlechter bewertet als F3... komische welt


   Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Bethesda hat ja viele dieser Kritikpunkte, die seit Oblivion bestanden, auch in FO3 nicht adressiert, trotzdem wird FO3 als das bessere Spiel tituliert, wenngleich eben die positiven Punkte ausschlaggebend für ein gutes RPG sind.

Fo1 und FO2 waren ja damals auch ziemlich hässlich und verbuggt, das hielt sie jedoch nicht davon ab, noch bis heute als exzellente cRPGs zu gelten.


----------



## MoeD (19. Oktober 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich mir den Nachfolger gewünscht! Nur im Detail verbessert, dafür größer und verzweigter. Die Grafik find ich nach wie vor top und für ein Rollenspiel besser als eigentlich notwendig.
> So gut wie gekauft.


So sehe ich das auch. Fallout: New Vegas ist auf jeden Fall ein Pflichtkauf für mich, aber nur in der englischen Version. Einmal weil ich Fallout bestimmt nicht zensiert haben möchte und es schon bei Fallout 3 verdammt Spaß gemacht hat Köpfe zerplatzen zu lassen und weil mir deutsche Sprachausgaben nicht mehr ins Haus kommen, es sei denn sie ist ungewöhnlich gut wie bei Bioshock etwa. Die deutschen Syncros sind leider oftmals Atmosphären-Killer.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (19. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt schaun wir uns mal die Contras an: weitgehend Grafik, ein paar Bugs (ohne das Spiel zu verhindern) und eine mittelmäßige dt. Sprachausgabe - allesamt Mängel an der Fassade. Nur das Inventar und die Menüs wie die recycelte Welt (aber: neues Setting, Westküste) scheinen echte Kontrapunkte zu sein. Und dann nur fünf Pünktchen Unterschied zu Arcania, dass in allen spielrelevanten Bereichen wirkliche Mängel hatte ?

Wer noch einen Beweis brauchte, siehts jetzt: Arcania ist in der PCG überbewertet. Schade, dass die Grafik und die Fassade es immer noch so weit gebracht haben. 

Fallout: Las Vegas könnte knapp vor ME 2 (sofern es noch als CRPG gilt) das CRPG des Jahres werden, schade, dass der Kopierschutz nicht der alte ist.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Oktober 2010)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Jetzt schaun wir uns mal die Contras an: weitgehend Grafik, ein paar Bugs (ohne das Spiel zu verhindern) und eine mittelmäßige dt. Sprachausgabe - allesamt Mängel an der Fassade. Nur das Inventar und die Menüs wie die recycelte Welt (aber: neues Setting, Westküste) scheinen echte Kontrapunkte zu sein.


Mängel an der Fassade? So würde ich's nicht nennen. Alle Kontrapunkte haben Gewicht - nicht nur die, welche dir persönlich wichtiger erscheinen. Vielleicht folgst du deinem Aufruf und schaust Du dir die "Contras" wirklich nochmal an.




> Und dann nur fünf Pünktchen Unterschied zu Arcania, dass in allen spielrelevanten Bereichen wirkliche Mängel hatte ?
> 
> Wer noch einen Beweis brauchte, siehts jetzt: Arcania ist in der PCG überbewertet.


Die Wertung von Arcania, egal ob zu hoch oder zu niedrig, steht hier nicht zur Debatte. Falls du über die sprechen möchtest, bitte ich dich, rüber zum Arcania-Test zu wechseln - da sind ja schon reichlich Diskussionen im Gange. Hier geht's um Fallout. Und die Wertung von New Vegas ist vor allem im Vergleich zu Fallout 3 zu sehen. 




> Schade, dass die Grafik und die Fassade es immer noch so weit gebracht haben


Ich habe es zwar bereits im Meinungskasten geschrieben, aber hier nochmal in aller Klarheit: ich liebe Fallout 3, habe es gerade erst vor 2 Monaten _nochmal _in ca. 150 Stunden als GOTY durchgespielt. Und das Spiel war technisch (nicht optisch!) ja schon Ende 2008 kein allzu großer Wurf. Ich spiele regelmäßig alte, teils sehr alte Spiele, ungeachtet ihrer manchmal grässlichen Optik. Mein Test ist also sicher nicht aus der Sicht eines Grafikfanatikers geschrieben, denn Grafik hat für mich einen vergleichsweise niedrigen Stellenwert - das sollte mittlerweile auch aus meinen anderen Reviews hervorgegangen sein. Dass man die veraltete Technik von New Vegas auch nicht einfach wegdiskutieren oder unbeachtet lassen kann, dürfte wohl allen klar sein. Aber sie ist für die Wertungsfindung absolut zweitrangig. Bitte also auch hier bei den Fakten bleiben.




> Fallout: Las Vegas könnte knapp vor ME 2 (sofern es noch als CRPG gilt) das CRPG des Jahres werden, schade, dass der Kopierschutz nicht der alte ist.


Natürlich! New Vegas wird uns sicher als eines der besten Rollenspiele im Jahr 2010 in Erinnerung bleiben. Das drücken Text, Wertung und Meinungskasten hoffentlich auch aus. Ob es wirklich _das _beste RPG des Jahres ist, wird man sehen. Fallout NV und Mass Effect 2 sind für mich ziemlich unterschiedliche Spiele. Beide natürlich mit ihrer vollen Daseinsberechtigung. 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## N7ghty (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich beobachte auch schon seit längerer Zeit, dass PcGames stellenweise Spiele wirklich überbewertet. Da schaut man sich dann allein die Negativ Punkte an und man denkt sich "Wie kann dieses Spiel eine Wertung um die 80 bekommen?", das sag ich jetzt nicht nur aus Tests, sondern ich hab dann schon Test und Spiel verglichen 

Ich will jetzt hier aber nicht alles schlecht reden, sondern mehr dazu motivieren, auch mal schlechtere Wertungen zu vergeben, wenn er zum Beipsiel merkt, das Spiel nervt an manchen Stellen einfach, dann sollten diese Stellen auch entsprechend gewertet werden! Bitte, bitte


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Oktober 2010)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ich beobachte auch schon seit längerer Zeit, dass PcGames stellenweise Spiele wirklich überbewertet. Da schaut man sich dann allein die Negativ Punkte an und man denkt sich "Wie kann dieses Spiel eine Wertung um die 80 bekommen?", das sag ich jetzt nicht nur aus Tests, sondern ich hab dann schon Test und Spiel verglichen
> 
> Ich will jetzt hier aber nicht alles schlecht reden, sondern mehr dazu motivieren, auch mal schlechtere Wertungen zu vergeben, wenn er zum Beipsiel merkt, das Spiel nervt an manchen Stellen einfach, dann sollten diese Stellen auch entsprechend gewertet werden! Bitte, bitte


Nun haben wir hier eine Wertung, die ziemlich genau im Schnitt bzw sehr knapp darunter liegt. Die ersten Kommentare einiger User drücken aber eher aus, dass ihnen die Wertung zu niedrig sei. Was sagt dir das, so im Rahmen deiner Beobachtungen auf längere Zeit?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Wertungen: Bei Metacritic hat die PC Games im Moment sogar mit der PC Gamer die niedrigste Wertung: http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/fallout-new-vegas/critic-reviews

Durchschnitt ist momentan 88


----------



## KabraxisObliv (19. Oktober 2010)

Also 85% und einen Silver-Award hätte es nach dem Test schon geben können.


----------



## N7ghty (19. Oktober 2010)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> N7ghty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich beobachte auch schon seit längerer Zeit, dass PcGames stellenweise Spiele wirklich überbewertet. Da schaut man sich dann allein die Negativ Punkte an und man denkt sich "Wie kann dieses Spiel eine Wertung um die 80 bekommen?", das sag ich jetzt nicht nur aus Tests, sondern ich hab dann schon Test und Spiel verglichen
> ...


   Es war auch weniger auf dieses spezielle Spiel anzuwenden, das hab ich schließlich noch nicht gespielt 
Es geht mir hierbei mehr um Spiele wie Kane & Lynch 2, das ich wirklich nicht toll fand, zu viele Frustmomente und imemr dasselbe Gameplay oder Pro Evolution Soccer 2011, das eigentlich ein Schritt zurück war in der Entwicklung. Mass Effect 1 & 2 (besonders 2) fand ich auch nicht so überragend, aber ich gebe zu, damit steh ich ziemlich alleine da^^. Ich wusste nicht, dass PcGames im Wertungssystem wirklich knapp darunter liegt im Durchschnitt, aber andererseits benutzt ihr zum Beispiel die Wertung 95-100% nie, schon aus dem Grund, dass es das komplette Spiel nicht gibt. Andere Magazine tun das.
Aber wie gesagt, ich will jetzt auch wirklich nicht alles schlecht reden, ich bin größtenteils zufrieden und es ist auch absolut eine Sachen der eigenen Perspektive. Das sind immer noch persönliche Meinungen, ich habe nur stellenweise den Eindruck, dass euch Spiele auch nicht gefallen haben, das sieht man an den negativ Punkten, aber das Spiel hatte trotz allem eine relativ hohe Wertung. Dabei sollten Spiele im 80er Bereich nach eigener Defintion wirklich gute Spiele sein, die jeder Fan des Genres spielen können solte. 90er Spiele sogar eine allgemeine Empfehlung für jeden Spieler. Allerdings hab ich das auch bei mehreren Spielen beobachtet, zum Beispiel Batman Arkham Asylum, das ich nicht für jeden Gamer empfehlen würde. Nun ja, das hier soll konstruktive Kritik werden, ich wollte nur mal auf etwas aufmerksam machen.


----------



## NineEleven (19. Oktober 2010)

Also wenns wirklich ein guter Aufguss ist, geht die Wertung in Ordnung. Werds mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, sobald das mit den Importversionen und Steam bekannt ist. Die 90% für Fallout 3 kamen ja auch aufgrund der gelungenen Welt, Abwechslung und dem riesigen Umfang. Wenn das stark recycled wurde, dann kann man ruhig schonmal was abziehen, aber für Fallout 3 Fans, die darüber hinwegsehen können, bestimmt ein Pflichtkauf, der nicht enttäuscht wird.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Oktober 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wertungen: Bei Metacritic hat die PC Games im Moment sogar mit der PC Gamer die niedrigste Wertung: http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/fallout-new-vegas/critic-reviews
> 
> Durchschnitt ist momentan 88


88 nur im PC-Bereich, wo es bislang nur wenig Wertungen gibt. Bei der Xbox 360-Fassung gibt's hingegen schon 22 Reviews - und da landen wir wundersamerweise ziemlich genau in der Mitte. Abgesehen davon: Es ist absolut nicht unser Ziel, beim Bewerten direkt im Schnitt zu landen - Metacritic ist zwar ein Anhaltspunkt, aber sicher nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Und überhaupt, ob nun 82, 84 oder 88 - das sollte nun wirklich keinen großen Unterschied machen, für niemanden.

http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/fallout-new-vegas/critic-reviews


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Oktober 2010)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Also 85% und einen Silver-Award hätte es nach dem Test schon geben können.


Unsere Leser haben über Jahre hinweg gefordert, dass wir Bugs stärker in die Bewertung eines Spiels einfließen lassen sollen. You are welcome.  Und überhaupt, über einen Wertungspunkt braucht man nun wirklich nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Oktober 2010)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Es war auch weniger auf dieses spezielle Spiel anzuwenden, das hab ich schließlich noch nicht gespielt
> Es geht mir hierbei mehr um Spiele wie Kane & Lynch 2, das ich wirklich nicht toll fand, zu viele Frustmomente und imemr dasselbe Gameplay oder Pro Evolution Soccer 2011, das eigentlich ein Schritt zurück war in der Entwicklung.


Da kann ich leider nicht mitreden - ersteres hab ich nicht gespielt, letzteres würde ich selbst in hundert Jahren nicht anrühren. 




> Mass Effect 1 & 2 (besonders 2) fand ich auch nicht so überragend, aber ich gebe zu, damit steh ich ziemlich alleine da^^.


Tust du nicht - wir haben beide Teile etwas unter dem Schnitt bewertet, Teil 1 mit 85 und Teil 2 mit 88. Ich mochte beide Spiele sehr, aber überragend fand ich sie nicht. Hier die Vergleichswerte: 

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/mass-effect
http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/mass-effect-2





> Ich wusste nicht, dass PcGames im Wertungssystem wirklich knapp darunter liegt im Durchschnitt, aber andererseits benutzt ihr zum Beispiel die Wertung 95-100% nie, schon aus dem Grund, dass es das komplette Spiel nicht gibt. Andere Magazine tun das.


Es ist absolut richtig, dass wir nur selten in die letzten Prozentbereiche vorstoßen. Doch ich muss leider sagen, dass mir auf Anhieb auch nur wenige Spiele einfallen, die ich überhaupt im 9x-Bereich sehe. Ich liebe sehr, sehr viele Spiele. Aber das heißt nicht, dass ich sie alle - in einer möglichst objektiven Bewertung - als perfekt erachte. Im Fall von Fallout NV stellte sich für mich die Frage nicht, denn ich halte es für kein Spiel, das in dieser Form spürbar über die 90er-Marke kommen könnte. Andere Menschen mögen anderer Meinung sein, das ist okay und muss so sein.





> Aber wie gesagt, ich will jetzt auch wirklich nicht alles schlecht reden, ich bin größtenteils zufrieden und es ist auch absolut eine Sachen der eigenen Perspektive. Das sind immer noch persönliche Meinungen, ich habe nur stellenweise den Eindruck, dass euch Spiele auch nicht gefallen haben, das sieht man an den negativ Punkten, aber das Spiel hatte trotz allem eine relativ hohe Wertung.


Wir glauben, dass wir gerade in den letzten zwei Jahren treffsicherer geworden sind, was unsere Wertungen anbelangt. Klar, perfekt ist niemand, und auch wir diskutieren intern immer wieder darüber. Wir nehmen diese Dinge sehr ernst. Doch gerade bei der Bewertung von Computer- und Videospielen kann es leider keine absolute Genauigkeit geben. Eigentlich ist das etwas Schönes, da sich dadurch viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und Artikel auftun, die unsere Branche lebendig halten und die Leser dazu animieren, sich in ihrer Community zu beteiligen und auszutauschen. Doch leider ist da auch diese furchtbare Zahl unter den Artikeln, die uns allen das Leben schwerer macht, als es sein müsste. Es wäre manchmal sicherlich schöner, einfach nur über ein Spiel schreiben und sprechen zu können, als es in eine Zahlenform pressen zu müssen. Denn im Forum, da prallen dann zwischen allerlei guten und konstruktiven Kommentaren (für die wir sehr dankbar sind) leider auch rein persönliche Vorlieben, durch Vorberichterstattung stark verzerrte Meinungen, Hoffnungen, nicht selten auch Unwissen oder reine Streitsucht aufeinander, die sich vor allem um diese eine Zahl drehen. Die alte Leier. 





> Dabei sollten Spiele im 80er Bereich nach eigener Defintion wirklich gute Spiele sein, die jeder Fan des Genres spielen können solte. 90er Spiele sogar eine allgemeine Empfehlung für jeden Spieler. Allerdings hab ich das auch bei mehreren Spielen beobachtet, zum Beispiel Batman Arkham Asylum, das ich nicht für jeden Gamer empfehlen würde. Nun ja, das hier soll konstruktive Kritik werden, ich wollte nur mal auf etwas aufmerksam machen.


Da sieht man's mal wieder - ich persönlich finde Batman: Arkham Asylum absolut überragend und würde es uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Aber so sind die Meinungen eben verschieden.  

Danke für dein Feedback! 

Felix 
PC Games


----------



## Shibari (19. Oktober 2010)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also 85% und einen Silver-Award hätte es nach dem Test schon geben können.
> ...


  

Aber umgesetzt wird das wohl nur sporadisch, oder nach gutdünken?
Wie kann dann ein halbgares F1 2010, welches Unmengen an Bugs beinhaltet satte 87 % bekommen?
Oder sind die massiv auf den Spielspaß drückenden Fehler da schon drin?
Ohne hätte es dann wohl 98% gegeben und das für nen halbausgegoren Arcade Racer, der mehr als 2 Saisons keinen Spaß macht.

War nicht irgendwann vor Jahren auch mal angedacht nur noch Verkaufsversionen zu testen?

Sorry, aber euer Bewertungsystem versteh ich schon lange nicht mehr. Tranzparent und objektiv geht jedenfalls anders.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Oktober 2010)

Shibari schrieb:


> Aber umgesetzt wird das wohl nur sporadisch, oder nach gutdünken?
> Wie kann dann ein halbgares F1 2010, welches Unmengen an Bugs beinhaltet satte 87 % bekommen?
> Oder sind die massiv auf den Spielspaß drückenden Fehler da schon drin?
> Ohne hätte es dann wohl 98% gegeben und das für nen halbausgegoren Arcade Racer, der mehr als 2 Saisons keinen Spaß macht.
> ...


 Da F1 2010 international gute bis sehr gute Bewertungen eingefahren hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass auch unsere Wertung zutreffend ist und in einem ordentlichen Test ermittelt wurde. Da ich das Spiel aber nicht selbst getestet habe, werde ich mich nicht weiter dazu äußern - hier geht es um Fallout. Und ich werde sicher keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, sorry. 

Zu New Vegas: Wir haben 20 Stunden lang eine nahezu fertige Fassung gespielt und danach nochmal 20 Stunden lang die fertige Version auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern getestet. Sie wurde uns nur etwas früher freigeschaltet. Deinen Vorwurf der mangelnden Transparenz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - was ist hier unklar? Wir spielten das Spiel 40 Stunden lang, das Ergebnis des (aufwendigen) Tests liest du hier.


----------



## Adariel (19. Oktober 2010)

Mein Gott, nach der Überschrift und den Positiven und Negativen Aspekten tippte ich auf 84...und was wurds...ne 84.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (19. Oktober 2010)

Shibari schrieb:


> Aber umgesetzt wird das wohl nur sporadisch, oder nach gutdünken?
> Wie kann dann ein halbgares F1 2010, welches Unmengen an Bugs beinhaltet satte 87 % bekommen?
> Oder sind die massiv auf den Spielspaß drückenden Fehler da schon drin?
> Ohne hätte es dann wohl 98% gegeben und das für nen halbausgegoren Arcade Racer, der mehr als 2 Saisons keinen Spaß macht.


Also, ich hab bislang nicht ansatzweise eine Saison abgeschlossen, vielmehr bin ich erst beim achten Rennen der ersten Saison - es gibt momentan einfach zu viele Games. Schlimm. Außerdem nutze ich Training und Qualifying vor jedem Rennen ausgiebig  Aber ich verstehe die Diskussion um die "unzähligen Bugs" bisher nicht. Noch ist mir keiner über den Weg gelaufen. Auch nicht dieser ominöse Boxenstopp-Bug. Entweder bin ich blind oder ich hatte einfach Glück bisher. Über die die gefakten Quali-Zeiten rede ich nicht. Aber ich bin gespannt und lasse mich gerne eines besseren - in diesem Fall wohl eher schlechteren - belehren. So... und nun back to topic. Für Diskussionen außerhalb dieses Themas stehe ich gerne via PM zur Verfügung. Zum F1-Test hingegen werd' ich micht äußern, das ist nicht meine Baustelle.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Oktober 2010)

Adariel schrieb:


> Mein Gott, nach der Überschrift und den Positiven und Negativen Aspekten tippte ich auf 84...und was wurds...ne 84.


Na das ist ja ein Ding... fast so, als würden Text und Wertung irgendwie ... zusammenpassen.


----------



## Shibari (19. Oktober 2010)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Shibari schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber umgesetzt wird das wohl nur sporadisch, oder nach gutdünken?
> ...


 
 Ist mir schon bewusst das es hier um Fallout geht und ich beschwere mich auch keineswegs über die Fallout New Vegas Wertung, denn dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen, weil das Spiel ebend erst am 22. zu haben ist. Jedenfalls für mich.
Auch wenn F1 2010 international gut bewertet wurde heißt das nicht das ihr richtig liegt. Nur weils alle so machen heißt das noch lange nicht das es richtig ist und wie die Presse heutzutage arbeitet ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Ich vergleiche hier auch keineswegs ein Fallout mit F1 2010. Ich las nur des Bugs zu mehr Wertungsabzügen führen sollen und rieb mir verwundert die Augen, weils offensichtlich nicht für alle Spiele, oder soll ich sagen Hersteller gilt.

Das ihr mit der PC Action eure Artikel tauscht und die das fast 1:1 übernehmen ist ja nun auch kein großes Geheimniss.
20 Stunden Test sind denke ich für so ein Spiel wie Fallout schon in Ordunung um ein erstes Fazit zu geben, gibt mir aber wieder zu denken wie lange ihr da so für Dragon Age getestet habt? Die Hälfte? Bei der geschätzen Spielzeit lagt ihr jedenfalls weit daneben.

Für mich wäre es jedenfalls interessant zu erfahren was und wie ihr da testet und ob es so etwas wie eine Grunsatzvorgabe zum bewerten eines Spieles gibt.

Das sich Verkaufsversionen halt oft von Testmustern unterscheiden, so hat es zumindest den Eindruck, empfinde ich das als erwähnenswert. Wie stark fließen Grafik und Bugs in die Bewertung ein und warum wird da ebenfalls sehr offensichtlich von Spiel zu Spiel unterschieden?

Die Fallout Grafik 3 zum Beispiel ist nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber zweckmäßig. Die bei F1 2010 ist nur auf den ersten Blick hübsch.., die Wettereffekte sehen unter aller Sau aus und ingesamt wirkt es viel zu steril. Bei Dragon Age war nur das Effektfeuerwerk sehr ansehnlich und der Rest einfach Matsch. Letztere beiden werden als Bombast Grafik bezeichnet und bekommen schon aufgrund dessen (wie ich finde ungerechtfertigt) höhere Wertungen. Spielspaß und das auf lange Zeit habe ich aber nur bei Fallout von den dreien und was wäre nur ein Tetris ohne diese fantastische Grafik? dürfte demnach ja kaum über 10 % kommen. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Bugs..... nen Begleiter bleibt in Spiel a stecken, oder findet nicht den richtigen Weg....., zugegeben das kann nervig sein. Andererseits die KI Wagen fahren einem ständig in die Karre und der Spieler bekommt dafür eine Strafe aufgebrummt, das ist mehr als ärgerlich und wird wiederum offensichtlich nicht so stark - gar nicht im Minus bewertet wie das hängen bleiben eine CPU Mitstreiters in einem recht weiltäufigen Areal.

Da vermisse ich einfach eine klare Linie und einen Bewertungsbogen den man auch nachvollziehen kann.
Mir ist bewusst das verschiedene Redakteure unterschiedliche Vorlieben und Genres haben und sich eine persönliche Meinung aus diesen Tests nie ausschließen lässt. Vielleicht solltest ihr da aber mal durchtauschen und dann bekommt ihr vielleicht das was näher an des Gamers Meinung dran ist.
Klar als Formel 1 Fan teste ich gern F1 2010 und da es lange nichts gab überseh ich vielleicht auch, das das Game deutlich schlechter (in Sachen Tunning, Schadensmodell und Atmosphäre) ist als Papyrus erstes Indy Racing aus dem Jahre 1993, einzig die Grafik ist besser geworden. 


MfG Shibari


----------



## Gamefaq (19. Oktober 2010)

Schön schön, am Wochenende binn ich Urlaub machen in New Vegas 

Der Test klingt perfekt für alle "Jäger & Sammler" unter uns...große Welt , viele Quests, viele Gegner, viele Waffen und nun kann ich sie sogar selber basteln. Und zur Grafik würde ich sagen sie ist einfach zweckmäßig da sie die passenden Atmosphäre erzeugt. Wer Grafik will soll auf The Witcher 2 warten (was ich auch tu - aber nicht der Grafik wegen).


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Oktober 2010)

Shibari schrieb:


> Auch wenn F1 2010 international gut bewertet wurde heißt das nicht das ihr richtig liegt. Nur weils alle so machen heißt das noch lange nicht das es richtig ist und wie die Presse heutzutage arbeitet ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.


Offensichtlich weißt du da mehr als wir, die den Beruf tagtäglich ausüben. Sei's drum. 




> Das ihr mit der PC Action eure Artikel tauscht und die das fast 1:1 übernehmen ist ja nun auch kein großes Geheimniss.


Ähm... was hat PC Action hier mit irgendwas zu tun? Kapier ich wirklich nicht, sorry. Ein fairer Test ist doch ein fairer Test, egal wo er abgedruckt wird. 




> 20 Stunden Test sind denke ich für so ein Spiel wie Fallout schon in Ordunung um ein erstes Fazit zu geben, gibt mir aber wieder zu denken wie lange ihr da so für Dragon Age getestet habt? Die Hälfte? Bei der geschätzen Spielzeit lagt ihr jedenfalls weit daneben.


Das stimmt ja hinten und vorne nicht. Nochmal: Wir haben 40 Stunden lang getestet, 20 Stunden auswärts + 20 Stunden in unserer Redaktion. Savegames wurden dabei übernommen, zum Durchspielen hat es locker gereicht, wir haben alle Begleiter gefunden und den Maximallevel 30 haben wir auch bequem geschafft. Sehr gerne hätte ich das Spiel noch länger getestet, doch mehr Zeit war leider einfach nicht da. Und irgendwann muss man bei der Bewertung von Open-World-Spielen auch mal einen Schlussstrich ziehen. 40 Stunden sind keine Selbstverständlichkeit in der Branche, das kann ich dir sagen.   

Was das mit Dragon Age zu tun haben soll, frage ich mich... wie kommst du darauf, wir hätten das Spiel nur bis zur Hälfte getestet? Das entbehrt doch jeder Grundlage. Vielleicht liest du dir den DA-Test einfach mal in Ruhe durch? Vielleicht beseitigt das schon deine Zweifel. 




> Für mich wäre es jedenfalls interessant zu erfahren was und wie ihr da testet und ob es so etwas wie eine Grunsatzvorgabe zum bewerten eines Spieles gibt.


Natürlich gibt es Grundsätze. Im Heft findest du Details zu unseren Wertungskriterien und den Umständen, unter denen der Test zu Fallout: New Vegas entstanden ist.




> Das sich Verkaufsversionen halt oft von Testmustern unterscheiden, so hat es zumindest den Eindruck, empfinde ich das als erwähnenswert. Wie stark fließen Grafik und Bugs in die Bewertung ein und warum wird da ebenfalls sehr offensichtlich von Spiel zu Spiel unterschieden?


Stimmt eigentlich nicht. Testmuster unterscheiden sich in der Regel nicht wirklich von Verkaufsversionen, Einzelfälle ausgenommen. Informationen zu den Test-Versionen und den Test-Umständen gibt's abgesehen davon immer im Heft, wie gesagt. Grafik und Bugs fließen natürlich grundsätzlich in jede Wertungen mit ein, je nachdem, wie stark sie das Spielspaßempfinden beeinflussen. So einfach ist das.   




> Die Fallout Grafik 3 zum Beispiel ist nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber zweckmäßig. Die bei F1 2010 ist nur auf den ersten Blick hübsch.., die Wettereffekte sehen unter aller Sau aus und ingesamt wirkt es viel zu steril. Bei Dragon Age war nur das Effektfeuerwerk sehr ansehnlich und der Rest einfach Matsch. Letztere beiden werden als Bombast Grafik bezeichnet und bekommen schon aufgrund dessen (wie ich finde ungerechtfertigt) höhere Wertungen.


Nun langt es aber wirklich mit deinem F1. Ich sagte doch schon, das Thema gehört hier nicht rein. Und kein Mensch hat behauptet, Dragon Age wäre grafisch auch nur ansatzweise bombastisch. Im Gegenteil. Darf ich dich bitten, deine Informationen auch mal gegenzuchecken, bevor du sie hier im Forum verbreitet? 




> Spielspaß und das auf lange Zeit habe ich aber nur bei Fallout von den dreien und was wäre nur ein Tetris ohne diese fantastische Grafik? dürfte demnach ja kaum über 10 % kommen. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Bugs..... nen Begleiter bleibt in Spiel a stecken, oder findet nicht den richtigen Weg....., zugegeben das kann nervig sein. Andererseits die KI Wagen fahren einem ständig in die Karre und der Spieler bekommt dafür eine Strafe aufgebrummt, das ist mehr als ärgerlich und wird wiederum offensichtlich nicht so stark - gar nicht im Minus bewertet wie das hängen bleiben eine CPU Mitstreiters in einem recht weiltäufigen Areal.


Du hängst dich an der Grafik auf, wo ich nun mehrmals deutlich gesagt habe, dass sie für die Bewertung allenfalls eine kleine und nicht entscheidende Rolle spielt. Scheinbar ist dir selbst die Grafik wichtiger als uns. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum du dich bei dem Thema so im Kreis drehst. Den Rest mit F1 ignoriere ich nach Leibeskräften.




> Da vermisse ich einfach eine klare Linie und einen Bewertungsbogen den man auch nachvollziehen kann.
> Mir ist bewusst das verschiedene Redakteure unterschiedliche Vorlieben und Genres haben und sich eine persönliche Meinung aus diesen Tests nie ausschließen lässt. Vielleicht solltest ihr da aber mal durchtauschen und dann bekommt ihr vielleicht das was näher an des Gamers Meinung dran ist.
> Klar als Formel 1 Fan teste ich gern F1 2010 und da es lange nichts gab überseh ich vielleicht auch, das das Game deutlich schlechter (in Sachen Tunning, Schadensmodell und Atmosphäre) ist als Papyrus erstes Indy Racing aus dem Jahre 1993, einzig die Grafik ist besser geworden.


Wir tauschen uns aus. Abgesehen davon sind unsere Redakteure erfahren und gewissenhaft genug, um nicht blind und rein subjektiv ins Blaue hineinzuwerten. Unserer Erfahrung nach sind die meisten unserer Wertungen durchaus "nahe am Gamer". Sonst würden wir ja an unserer Zielgruppe vorbeischreiben. 
Wenn also F1 - und ich will nie wieder etwas von diesem Spiel hören - nicht deinen Geschmack getroffen hat, dann nehmen wir das hiermit gerne zur Kenntnis, da du offensichtlich eine andere Meinung hast als ein Großteil der bewertenden Fachpresse. Doch das gehört nunmal nicht hierher und ich hoffe, dass diese Off-Topic-Diskussion jetzt langsam mal ein Ende hat.


----------



## Isterio (20. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Test.

Was ist eigentlich von der Story zu halten? Das ist der wichtigste Punkt für mich. Gibt es nur ein paar wenige Hauptquests, wie in F3 oder ist New Vegas spannender und packender? Wenn es ebenfalls keine lange und komplizierte Story hat, überlege ich mir den Kauf zweimal. Nur erkunden und schiessen ist mir nicht genug.

@ Formel 1: Bitte in einem passenderen Umfeld diskutieren. Ich interessiere mich nicht für Spocht-Games. Die sind für Konsolen. Und Wertungen sind von Magazin zu Magazin unterschiedlich. Ich orientiere mich lieber an dem Text, als an Zahlen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (20. Oktober 2010)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich das auch bei mehreren Spielen beobachtet, zum Beispiel Batman Arkham Asylum, das ich nicht für jeden Gamer empfehlen würde.


Das kann man wohl sagen. Ich habe es mir aufgrund der 90er Wertung gekauft und ich finde es wirklich grottig. Ich weis auch nicht was alle so toll an dem Spiel finden. Das war für mich ein klarer Fehlkauf und ich habe es nach nur wenigen Stunden Spielzeit wieder von der Platte geschmissen.

Aber ich kann die 84% von PC Games (ohne das ich New Vegas bisher gespielt habe) aufgrund des Tests schon nachvollziehen. Ich denke für mindestens 85% hätte sich entweder die Technik ein wenig weiterentwickeln müssen oder das Spiel komplett bugfrei sein müssen. Auch das Crafting System scheint ja eher schmückendes Beiwerk ohne wirklichen Sinn zu sein. Solche Elemente drücken eben die Wertung.

Ich finde auch, dass man Vorgänder von Spielen (in diesem Falle Fallout 3) immer ein wenig in die Wertung mit einbeziehen sollte. Der Nachfolger muss sich am Vorgänger messen lassen. Wenn es im Nachfolger nichts neues gibt und alles beim Alten bleibt, aber ein paar Jahre dazwischen liegen (wenn auch vergleichsweise wenig Zeit zwischen Fallout 3 und New Vegas vergangen ist), fände ich es nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt dieselbe sehr gute Wertung wie beim Vorgänger zu vergeben.

Ich bin mir aber dennoch sicher, das New Vegas in meiner persönlichen Wertungsskala wieder bei gut 93% - 95% liegen wird. Fallout 3 fand ich wirklich großartig und ich bin deutlich über 100 Stunden excellent unterhalten worden. Mir blieb nur die extrem niedrige Max LvL Grenze negativ in Erinnerung. Bei NewVegas wurde sie ja auf 30 angehoben. Allerdings finde ich auch LvL 30 deutlich zu niedrig. Dann lieber mitlevelnde Gegner wie in Oblivion, dafür aber dann Max LvL 60, damit man sich auch wirklich alles anschauen kann bevor man den Maximal LvL erreicht. Wenn ich alles erreicht habe und meinen Charachter nicht mehr weiterentwickeln kann verliere ich auch schnell die Lust daran weiter alles zu erkunden.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Vordack (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe hohe Erwartungen an das Spiel. Ich konnte FO3 zwar nicht leiden, fand es langweilig da es mMn zu viel Oblivion drin hatte und ich Oblivion öde finde.

Allerdings sind hier die Programmierer von Alpha Protocol am Werk und das finde ich absolut genial!


----------



## Vordack (20. Oktober 2010)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Letzter Text



Puh, da bin froh dass ich kein Redakteur geworden bin sondern nur im Verlag arbeite^^ Kudos für Deine engelsgleiche Geduld   

Was mich bei dem Spiel auf Anhieb nervt, der Typ den man steuert fühlt sich an als ob er in einem Rollstuhl fährt^^ In den youtube Videos kommt das Gefühl überhaupt nicht rüber dass er geht/läuft, die Fortbewegung ist einfach zu "glatt".

Okay, meckern auf relativ hohem Niveau, nur das ist mir spontan aufgefallen.

Man gewöhnt sich mit Sicherheit dran, nur andere Spiele haben das in letzter Zeit viel besser hinbekommen. Ich hatte bisher eigentlich in dem letzten Jahr bei KEINEM Spiel so stark das Gefühl wie hier...


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. Oktober 2010)

Oh grausame Welt, draußen regnets wie aus Eimern und ich sitz hier mit meiner AT-Version von New Vegas und kann sie nicht spielen, weil Stinkesteam das Spiel erst am Freitag freigibt. -_-

Das ist so gemein...


----------



## PCG-SW (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin allerseits,

hier mal die Stimme vom "alten Redaktions-Sack", der Fallout 1 und 2 verschlungen hat, Fallout 3 gerade wieder (parallel zu NV) gemoddet spielt ... ob es nun 84, 85, 86, oder 88 für NW sind, ist nicht das primär entscheidende. Es gilt vielmehr die Kernaussage, die das Wertungssystem in jeder Ausgabe auf der Test-Startseite dokumentiert:

*>80, Sehr gut - Hervorragender Titel, den wir allen Fans des jeweiligen Genres zum Kauf empfehlen.

*Wenn man in diesem Wertungsfeld landet, ist der Rest für mich Nuancierung, dient der Vergleichbarkeit mit den anderen Vertretern in dem Genre und um anhand von Pros und Cons dem Genre-Interessierten detailliert zu zeigen, was im Test jeweils positiv oder negativ aufgefallen ist, wo die Besonderheiten liegen.Und selbst das kann man in alle Richtungen argumentieren und begründen.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass unsere Wertungen aufgrund des empfundenen Spielspaßes resultieren, den wir akribisch in der Mot-Kurve erfassen. Meiner Meinung spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob andere Tests mit ihren Systemen die 9x oder 7x aufrufen. Ist ein Test per se "schlechter" oder "ungenauer", wenn die nackte Zahl vom *Durchschnitt *abweicht? Verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Fallout NV ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, was wir entsprechend dokumentieren. Es wird bei mir sicher genau so lange auf der Platte wie Fallout 3 bleiben - also quasi permanent , auch wenn mich einige Sachen stören und sogar richtig nerven (ich sag nur Inventar-Handling und Bedienbarkeit für das Crafting, das ich eigentlich sehr intensiv machen möchte). Schlagt, bespuckt, zeigt mit dem Finger auf mich, ich finde die Wertung selber absolut passend und wäre auf den Punkt genau bei der gleichen Zahl gelandet. - So, bitte entschuldigt mich nun, mir geht gerade der Wasservorrat aus und eine Horde Ghule ist mir auch noch auf den Fersen 

Viele Grüße
Stefan W.


----------



## DestinysHand (20. Oktober 2010)

Was ich mich frage ist folgendes:
Wenn sich an der Grafik etc nicht viel getan hat ,also im Grunde die Spielgrundlage die selbe ist ,sollte es doch Moddern etc wesentlich einfacher fallen zB High Res- oder auch Textur - Mods zu erstellen ,welche die Mängel ausmerzen oder?
Ich bin über Fallout 3 Mods jetzt nicht im Bilde ,aber ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen das es einige hochwertige Mods gibt!
Also ich kann auch nur sagen das ich Fallout 3 sehr gut fand!
Nur die eintönige Umgebung und die Tatsache das man alles ablaufen musste\muss ,war schon ein wenig zu viel stellenweise.
Dennoch werde ich den Kauf erstmal abwarten da einfach viel zu viele Titel auf meiner Liste stehen ,die mir im Moment noch vorrangig erscheinen!
Mals sehen ... allerdings bin ich fast sicher das der Titel früher oder später dann doch in meinen Besitz übergehen wird.


----------



## DestinysHand (20. Oktober 2010)

Sry für den Doppelpost aba kurze Frage!
Ist es eigentlich möglich auf einem 19´´ Flatscreen die Auflösung über 1280*1024 zu bringen?
Mein Monitor ist noch nicht so extrem alt ,allerdings werde ich teilweise schon neidisch wenn ich Games in höheren Auflösungen  sehe.


----------



## Silver00 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist mittlerweile schon bekannt, ob sich die AT Version hier in Deutschland aktivieren lässt?


----------



## Fire00 (20. Oktober 2010)

"Ein Weiterverkauf des Spiels ist allerdings unmöglich."

Heißt das eigentlich, dass man Fallout: New Vegas nur auf einen Rechner installieren kann? Bin nicht der einzige Zocker im Haus, aber 2x das gleiche Spiel in einem Haushalt ist dann doch etwas übertrieben...


----------



## Amanra (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach das klingt doch alles sehr gut. 
Nach velen bösen Erfahrungen mit "Fortsetzungen" bin ich immer ziemlich froh wenn Bewährtes bleibt und es nicht plötzlich in Richtung Casual Gaming geht oder einer meint mit allen möglichen Experimenen plötzlich das Gaming Rad neu erfinden zu müssen!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Oktober 2010)

Fire00 schrieb:


> "Ein Weiterverkauf des Spiels ist allerdings unmöglich."
> 
> Heißt das eigentlich, dass man Fallout: New Vegas nur auf einen Rechner installieren kann? Bin nicht der einzige Zocker im Haus, aber 2x das gleiche Spiel in einem Haushalt ist dann doch etwas übertrieben...


Du kannst das Spiel auf beliebig vielen Rechnern installieren, jedoch immer nur unter Verwendung deines persönlichen Steam-Accounts. Das Spiel muss zwingend mit einem Steam-Account verbunden sein, und diese Lizenz ist nicht übertragbar.


----------



## NinjaWursti (20. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich die Überschrift gelesen habe "nicht genial, aber immer noch gut" habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet, dass die Wertung trotzdem so hoch ausfällt.^^
Ich finde: 100=perfekt (praktisch unmöglich), >90 herausragend, >80 sehr gut, >70 gut


----------



## Fire00 (20. Oktober 2010)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Du kannst das Spiel auf beliebig vielen Rechnern installieren, jedoch immer nur unter Verwendung deines persönlichen Steam-Accounts. Das Spiel muss zwingend mit einem Steam-Account verbunden sein, und diese Lizenz ist nicht übertragbar.


Heißt also bei einem Rechner mit Steam anmelden, installieren und dann beim nächsten Rechner mit dem gleichen Steam-Account anmelden und installieren. Und nachdem man sich offline bei Steam anmelden kann, kann man es auf beiden Rechner gleichzeitig zocken? Wobei sich dann natürlich auch noch die Frage aufzwengt, ob die DVD im Laufwerk sein muss beim Spielen?


----------



## Flo66R6 (20. Oktober 2010)

DestinysHand schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist folgendes:
> Wenn sich an der Grafik etc nicht viel getan hat ,also im Grunde die Spielgrundlage die selbe ist ,sollte es doch Moddern etc wesentlich einfacher fallen zB High Res- oder auch Textur - Mods zu erstellen ,welche die Mängel ausmerzen oder?


Ich habe gestern mal rein Interesse halber nach Mods gesucht. Ich hatte nämlich einen ähnlichen Gedanken. Und siehe da, es waren schon welche online. Einfach mal bei Interesse "Nexus" und "New Vegas" googeln (habe die Aktuelle Adresse gerade nicht im Kopf).

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Gamefaq (20. Oktober 2010)

Fire00 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du kannst das Spiel auf beliebig vielen Rechnern installieren, jedoch immer nur unter Verwendung deines persönlichen Steam-Accounts. Das Spiel muss zwingend mit einem Steam-Account verbunden sein, und diese Lizenz ist nicht übertragbar.
> ...


Du benötigst die CD/DVD nicht mehr. Theoretisch benötigst du sie garnicht! 

Eigentlich benötigst du nur einen PC der mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Steam installieren, Einloggen mit *deinen* Zugangsdaten -> die Spieleliste wird dann passend zu deinem Logindaten geladen. Nun brauchst du in der Liste nur ein Rechtsklick -> Spiel installieren auf das betreffende Spiel machen. Wodurch das Spiel komplett vom Steamserver runtergeladen und installiert wird. Bei der Installation wirst du gefragt ob du eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop haben willst. Da wählst du Ja aus. Wenn das Spiel bereit fürs Spielen ist startets du es einmal kurz damit er die Installation abschliessen tut (dabei werden die Spieldaten verifiziert und benötigte Zusatzsoftware wie aktuelle DirectX Version installiert). Sobalt er sie abgeschlossen hat und du im Spiel bist, beendest du es und kannst ab jetzt Steam beenden und Offline (I-Net Verbiundung trennen) gehn. Doppelklickst du nun die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop wird er zuerst Steam starten und versuchen Online zu gehn, dann merken das er es nicht kann (wenn der PC nicht dauerhaft mit einen Router verbunden ist) und sagen das er den Offline Modus starten wird wenn du willst. Du klickst ja und das Spiel startet. Das wars...

Lädst du das Spiel nicht wie oben beschrieben per Steam runter sondern installierst über die CD/DVD. So wird bei aktuellen Steamspielen am Anfang der Installation des Spiels, Steam von CD installiert (falls nicht schon vorhanden), geupdatet auf aktuelle Version und du must dich einloggen auf deinen bestehenden Steam Account (oder neuen erstellen) und den CD-Key eintragen des neuen Spiels. Wenn du dich auf den bestehenden Account eingeloggt hast, (bei dem das Spiel schon zuvor auf einem anderen PC freigeschaltet wurde) wird das Spiel nach dem Login in den Steam Account sofort von CD/DVD weiter installiert.

In beiden fällen muss aber bei jeder installation des Spiels *einmalig* Steam gestartet werden damit entweder verifiziert wird das dir das Spiel gehört (weil der CD-Key zu deinem Account bereits gehört) oder weil der CD-Key des betreffenden neuen Spiels erstmal deinem Steam Account hinzugefügt werden muss. Beim 2ten starten must du weder Onlien sein, noch wissen wo denn grade dein Spiel mit den DVD´s rumliegen tut um es starten zu können.


----------



## AshLambert (20. Oktober 2010)

Eines der wenigen Spiele die mich 2010 interessiert haben, aber Steamzwang? Nein danke. Dann können sie's behalten.


----------



## Fire00 (20. Oktober 2010)

Gamefaq, vielen dank für deine ausfürliche antwort...

Heißt dann wohl für mich, dass ich morgen ins Geschäft starten muss und es mir kaufen werde. Nach dem Katastrophenende von Gothic 4 wird es wieder Zeit für ein RPG, welches keinen faden Nachgeschmack hinterlässt


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Oktober 2010)

Ui ... nachdem ich von Arcania und Two Worlds 2 eher enttäuscht bin, endlich mal ein gutes Rollenspiel. Zwar kein Fantasy-RPG, aber ich werde es sicher genießen. Fallout 3 hat mir schon Spaß gemacht, da wird Fallout New Vegas wohl nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. Oktober 2010)

Häh? Two Worlds 2 ist doch noch garnicht draußen, inwiefern hat es dich denn da jetzt schon enttäuscht?




> Ist mittlerweile schon bekannt, ob sich die AT Version hier in Deutschland aktivieren lässt?


Also ich hab meine AT-Version heute bekommen und konnte das Spiel problemlos aktivieren. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob es dann auch wirklich uncut ist oder ob Steam da rumzickt, weil ich einen deutschen Steamaccount hab.  Ich kann das Spiel ja erst am Freitag installieren.


----------



## NeoZe (20. Oktober 2010)

Also her Schuetz, bei der Wertung liegt Pc-Games leider weit daneben. Ich habe das Game selbst getestet und es ist richtig gut geworden, steht dem Vorgänger in NICHTS nach. Natürlich ist das eine subjektive Meinung allerdings messen viele Gamer, ein Spiel an dessen Wertung.

Hier muss man auch sagen, dass Pc-Games schon unter dem Wertungsdurchschnitt liegt, absolut unberechtigt wie ich finde.

An alle Fallout-Fans, Entwarnung. Das Game ist jeden Cent wert und ist ein würdiges Fallout.

Viel Spaß beim Zocken ; )

lg


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. Oktober 2010)

Grafik spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle - richtig so. Dennoch geht das aus dem Text nicht hinreichend klar hervor. Denn allein von der Textmenge schien die Grafik bei den Contras eine große Rolle gespielt zu haben. 

Gut aber auch, dass Grafik immerhin eine kleine Rolle spielt. Denn DX 9 - Grafik auf dem Stand von 2007 im Jahre 2010 zu bieten ist sicher einen kleinen Abzug wert.

Nur um es klarzustellen: Text und Wertung passen zueinander, insgesamt ein guter Test und eine vertretbare Wertung. Immerhin sind Balancing (wenngleich auch nicht schwerwiegend), Items/Inventar und Bugs spielrelevante Abzüge. Mein "Vorwurf" war eigentlich OT und war gegen die gute Wertung von Arcania gerichtet. Ein paar Pünktchen mehr wären bei Las Vegas aber sicher auch vertretbar gewesen, immerhin ist das Spiel wieder großartig geworden. Las Vegas macht es richtig und bietet denen die es wollen ein komplexes Spiel, wird aber niemals "casual" (anders als Arcania, um diesen OT - Vergleich dennoch nochmals zu bringen). 

Schade nur wegen des verpassten Awards - hoffentlich war nicht die veraltete Grafik ausschlaggebend ! Denn das würde nicht zur kleinen Rolle der Grafik passen.

Dass ME 2 ein anderes Spielerlebnis bietet, verhindert nicht, dass ihr es auch unter die Sparte Rollenspiele fasst. Das aber macht eine Entscheidung zwischen Las Vegas und ME 2 hinsichtlich des CRPG des Jahres notwendig. Das bedeutet auch ein vergleich zwischen beiden Spielen zur Entscheidung. Und wenn diese Entscheidung nach dem rollenspielerischen Gehalt ausfallen soll, dürfte Las Vegas knapp die Nase vorn haben.


----------



## stockduck (20. Oktober 2010)

NeoZe schrieb:


> Also her Schuetz, bei der Wertung liegt Pc-Games leider weit daneben. Ich habe das Game selbst getestet und es ist richtig gut geworden, steht dem Vorgänger in NICHTS nach. Natürlich ist das eine subjektive Meinung allerdings messen viele Gamer, ein Spiel an dessen Wertung.
> 
> Hier muss man auch sagen, dass Pc-Games schon unter dem Wertungsdurchschnitt liegt, absolut unberechtigt wie ich finde.
> 
> ...


Klasse das du zugibst das spiel heruntergeladen zu haben. Steam schaltet es nämlich erst am FR frei


----------



## Arsat (21. Oktober 2010)

Nur 5 % mehr als Gothic 4 ? PC Games geht echt den Bach runter.

Ich überleg mir echt mein Abo zu kündigen nach x Jahren ( ka wie lange lese PC Games fast seid Beginn ) .....

Wie kann ein 25 Std " Rollenspiel " mit allen Nebenquests nur 5 % weniger haben als Fallout NW ? 
Zählt hier die Grafik neuerdings doch mehr als das, was ein Rollenspiel ausmacht ?

Ne ehrlich. 84 % ist gut, aber im Vergleich zum Gothic 4 Test ein purer Hohn.


----------



## The-Hardliners (21. Oktober 2010)

Arsat schrieb:


> Nur 5 % mehr als Gothic 4 ? PC Games geht echt den Bach runter.
> 
> Ich überleg mir echt mein Abo zu kündigen nach x Jahren ( ka wie lange lese PC Games fast seid Beginn ) .....
> 
> ...


Also ich kann dir da nur zustimmen....

Ich gehöre zwar zu den Leuten die Gothic 4 durchgespielt haben und es jetzt nicht so schlecht fanden wie alle sagen aber mit Fallout kann es nicht mithalten.Fallout 3 war für mich eines der besten RPGs die ich je gespielt habe.New Vegas scheint das sogar zu toppen...

Finde die Bewertung auch etwas schwach,ja gut die Grafik ist etwas altbacken.Bei solch einem Spiel sollte aber die Grafik keine Richtlinie sein sondern eher der Spielspass!Der ist in meinen Augen grandios und kann absolut nicht mit einem Gothic 4 gleichziehen!

MFG


----------



## Bebuquin (21. Oktober 2010)

Ist mittlerweile bekannt, ob man im Importversionen problemlos bei Steam aktivieren kann und ob man dann das Spiel auf Englisch spielen kann? Ich hätte nämlich nur wenig Lust auf eine gruselige Übersetzung mit miesen Synchronsprechern.


----------



## mcriley (21. Oktober 2010)

Deutsche Texte und englische Sprachausgabe wären noch besser. Wäre super, wenn man das in irgendeiner Form auswählen könnte.
Sind beide Sprachversionen auf der DVD enthalten?


----------



## vyc (21. Oktober 2010)

Manche Schreiber (ich verwende eigentlich ungern das Wort "Fanboys"...) hier sind wirklich etwas lächerlich.

Es ist doch kackegal, ob FNV jetzt 84, 87 oder 89,564723721% von der PCG bekommen hat??!

Immer diese Erbsenzählerei.

Wenn ihr persönlich meint, es hätte 90+ % (oder was auch immer) verdient, dann schreibt halt nen User-Review und gut ist. 

Herrgott.......


----------



## akkarakka (21. Oktober 2010)

also ich habs seit gestern nachmittag 

ich kann nur sagen, es ist eigentlich wie fallout 3 - auch alle monster, kreaturen, tiere usw (todeskrallen, maulwurfsratten, ghule, leuchtende...) sind wie im 3ten teil
auch sind fast alle objekte (türen usw) gleich dem 3ten teil...

ich bin jetz schon n gutes stück durchs spiel und kann auch bestätigen das es schwerer ist als fallout 3,
vorallem hänge ich seit heute morgen bei einer mission, bei der man fast unsichtbares nachtvolk ( irgendne abart der supermutanten) platt machen muss, und bei meiner xboxversion dort das vats nicht greift, heißt blind schießen und (in dem kellersystem, was dem des jefferson memorials gleicht xD ) kassieren ohne ende

habe auch bei einigen stellen systemabstürze zu berichten...

alles in allem vom spiel her nich so dolle die neuerung, finde es eher wie ein mod für fallout 3...

aber wills hier nicht allzu madig machen, denn ich finds kuhl das es ne neue story ist, und die wie ich denke wieder einige heiße spielstunden und dauerzoff mit meiner freundin verursachen wird xD

liebe grüße 

jan 

und ja ich habs wirklich schon, satnd bei mir inner videothek und habs direkt gekauft, scheint auch die uk version zu sein, da ich bei allem und jeden die einzelnen körperteile wegballern kann


----------



## umg1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Bebuquin schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile bekannt, ob man im Importversionen problemlos bei Steam aktivieren kann und ob man dann das Spiel auf Englisch spielen kann? Ich hätte nämlich nur wenig Lust auf eine gruselige Übersetzung mit miesen Synchronsprechern.


----------



## Raen (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir die AT-Version gehohlt und die ist auf jedenfall ungeschnitten, was einem unbescholtenem Bürger von Good Spring gleich mal zum Verhängnis wurde.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo nochmal an alle, die sich über die "zu niedrige" Wertung von 84 für die PC-Fassung beschweren. Zunächst: Der internationale Schnitt von New Vegas liegt im mittleren 80er-Bereich (nachzulesen auf metacritic.com). Wer also behauptet, ich läge deutlich unter dem Schnitt, liegt mit dieser Aussage einfach falsch.. 

Wäre die Wertung eine 85 mit Award, hätten wir diese ganzen Diskussionen nicht - ein Wertungspunkt! Bitte macht euch deswegen doch nicht so verrückt .

Zu Arcania: Ich habe Arcania zwar (privat) vollständig durchgespielt, aber eben nicht getestet, und daher kann ich meine Bewertung zu Fallout: NV auch leider nicht daran ausrichten - ich bitte inständig darum, diese beiden Spiele nicht blind zu vergleichen, auch wenn's schwerfällt.  

Dann wegen der Grafik, damit's nochmal klar ist: Die ist nicht ausschlaggebend für die Wertung. Das war sie auch bei Fallout 3 nicht, das ich - wie gesagt - zu meinen Lieblingsspielen zähle und weit über 100 Stunden gespielt habe. Es sind eher die technischen Mängel, welche die Wertung leider (!) unter die Award-Grenze ziehen. Abstürze hatte ich im Test nur wenige, im verschmerzbaren Rahmen. Andere Bugs hatte ich aber leider sehr wohl, darunter auch Fehler in Quests und Skripten. Das darf nicht sein. Und wenn ich danach gehe, was man so in den Foren liest, dann scheine ich wohl längst nicht der einzige Spieler zu sein, dem es so ergangen ist. 

In der Vergangenheit haben unser Leser immer wieder gefordert, dass wir Bugs und technische Mängel stärker in die Wertung einfließen lassen. Das haben wir hiermit getan. 

Klar ist auch: Wenn Obsidian die gröbsten Bugs noch rauspatcht, dürft ihr gerne ein paar Punkte auf die Wertung drauflegen. Denn im Grunde sind wir uns ja alle einig: New Vegas ist ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel, mit dem man sich lange Zeit prima beschäftigen kann. Und es ist ein Spiel, dem ich gerne den Award gegeben hätte. 

Grüße von der Blizzcon,

Felix
PC Games


----------



## stockduck (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Schöner Test Felix


----------



## X3niC (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Guter Test Felix wirklich klasse und gut geschriebenWeiter so!!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Ich bin gerade erst wieder frisch im Ödland angekommen und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Die Atmosphäre gefällt mir und mein erstes "Wildes Ödland"- Ereignis hat mich auch prompt schmunzeln lassen; was mir allerdings nicht so gefällt, sind die bereits bekannten weißen Flecken, die kurzfristig in der Gegend auftauchen. Aber daran kann ich mich eventuell noch gewöhnen, sofern es nicht sogar geändert wird.

Jedenfalls habe ich bereits einige Gräber geschändet und schlechtes Karma gesammelt. 
Das fält mir irgendwie leichter, als im Vorgänger.


----------



## cydrake (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade erst wieder frisch im Ödland angekommen und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Die Atmosphäre gefällt mir und mein erstes "Wildes Ödland"- Ereignis hat mich auch prompt schmunzeln lassen; was mir allerdings nicht so gefällt, sind die bereits bekannten weißen Flecken, die kurzfristig in der Gegend auftauchen. Aber daran kann ich mich eventuell noch gewöhnen, sofern es nicht sogar geändert wird.
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich bereits einige Gräber geschändet und schlechtes Karma gesammelt.
> Das fält mir irgendwie leichter, als im Vorgänger.


   Mach im Launcher unter Optionen das Antialising aus. - und warte auf den Patch der  US version portieren, da ist der Fehler nähmlich weg. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Ich hatte ja auch meinen (sehr kurzen) Kommentar zur Wertung hinterlassen, der aber eigentlich so nicht ernst gemeint war. Ich denke, das konnte man aber auch erkennen.

Ich finde es toll, dass du, Felix Schütz, hier noch etwas zu deinem Test schreibst, zu deiner Meinung un dem Test stehst und man auch sehen kann, dass die Kommentare hier auch von der Redaktion gelesen werden - das finde ich persönlich sehr wichtig.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber gleichzeitig nicht zu glauben, dass man sich hier als Redakteur überhaupt rechtfertigen muss für das, was man schreibt.

Natürlich habe ich mich auch schon beschwert, wie bei dem Test zu X3: Terran Conflict, das hier glaube ich nicht einmal 65% bekommen hat, wobei viele für das Spiel wohl gerne eine 80iger Wertung gesehen hätten (Schnitt 74. 
Man ist auch nicht immer mit Tests einverstanden, was wohl daran liegt, dass Tests einfach auch nur die Meinung eines (oder zwei oder drei) Menschen widerspiegelt und nicht eben von jedem. Man kann sich manchmal, hoffentlich natürlich meist, daran orientieren, muss sich aber letztendlich immer selbst eine Meinung bilden.

Mein persönliches Beispiel, der schlecht bewertete Film und von vielen Fans schlecht geredeter Film Resident Evil: Afterlife. Ich bin froh, auch als kleiner RE-Fan, dass ich mir den Film dennoch angesehen habe, denn mir hat er sehr gut gefallen. Größter Kritikpunkt unter Fans wohl, dass es nichts mit den Spielen zu tun hat, sondern höchstens mit RE5, das ja auch stark kritisiert wurde von Fans der ursprünglichen Reihe. Das verstehe ich auch. Beim Film allerdings nicht. Denn es war von Anfang an, seit dem ersten Film, klar, dass die Filme nicht im selben Resident-Evil Universum spielen, wie die Spiele - bestes Beispiel: Protagonistin Alice.
Metascore hat er gerade mal 37%, User Score dabei 5.6.
Ich würde dem Film zwischen 7 und 8 geben.


Der Test hier ist sehr gut, wegen ein oder zwei Prozenten so einen Aufstand hier zu machen teilweise ist wirklich übertrieben, um auch nochmal vyc's Beitrag zu bestärken.
Meinung äußern ist ja gut, aber dabei sollte man die der anderen nicht schlecht reden.


----------



## stawacz (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

also ich hab jetzt auch n paar stunden gespielt und muss sagen das die wertung auf den ersten blick sofort in ordnung geht.die quests und die atmo is immer noch klasse aber auch ich wurde gleich am anfang von nem derben bug genervt der sogar das weiterkommen verhindert hat.gleich in der zweiten quest als die stadt von den pulverjungs angegriffen wird blieben 2 irgendwo hinten stehen und haben sich nichmehr bewegt,,man konnte die nichmal abknallen,,also konnte ich nur neu laden   
des weiteren fällt wirklich die grafikquallität auf,,,ich weiß nich obs nur mir so geht aber ich spiele gerade noch fallout 3 GOTY und finde das die grafik da einfach besser aussieht,,NV sieht irgendwie schlechter aus,,manche gegenstände wie zb die palmen oder kakteen wirken wie fremdkörper in der gegend und sehen einfach schlecht aus find ich..
aber nu genug gemeckert,,dat spiel macht spaß,aber ich versteh auf jedenfall die abzüge


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



cydrake schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin gerade erst wieder frisch im Ödland angekommen und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Die Atmosphäre gefällt mir und mein erstes "Wildes Ödland"- Ereignis hat mich auch prompt schmunzeln lassen; was mir allerdings nicht so gefällt, sind die bereits bekannten weißen Flecken, die kurzfristig in der Gegend auftauchen. Aber daran kann ich mich eventuell noch gewöhnen, sofern es nicht sogar geändert wird.
> ...


Danke, das hat tatsächlich geholfen.   :-o 

Edit: Nun lädt Steam gerade ein Update runter, vielleicht ändert sich danach ja etwas.


----------



## Dentagad (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



stawacz schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt auch n paar stunden gespielt und muss sagen das die wertung auf den ersten blick sofort in ordnung geht.die quests und die atmo is immer noch klasse aber auch ich wurde gleich am anfang von nem derben bug genervt der sogar das weiterkommen verhindert hat.gleich in der zweiten quest als die stadt von den pulverjungs angegriffen wird blieben 2 irgendwo hinten stehen und haben sich nichmehr bewegt,,man konnte die nichmal abknallen,,also konnte ich nur neu laden
> des weiteren fällt wirklich die grafikquallität auf,,,ich weiß nich obs nur mir so geht aber ich spiele gerade noch fallout 3 GOTY und finde das die grafik da einfach besser aussieht,,NV sieht irgendwie schlechter aus,,manche gegenstände wie zb die palmen oder kakteen wirken wie fremdkörper in der gegend und sehen einfach schlecht aus find ich..
> aber nu genug gemeckert,,dat spiel macht spaß,aber ich versteh auf jedenfall die abzüge



Die Grafik von F3 soll besser sein? Das ist doch 1:1 die selbe Engine. Wo soll da bitte die Grafik besser sein? Fallout:New Vegas ist Fallout3 mit neuer Spielwelt

Selbst von Fallout3 die Grafik fand ich schon mehr als hässlich. Aber das war bei Morrowind und Oblivion teilweise auch so. Grafisch waren die Spiele von Bethesda noch nie gut. Dafür bekam man immer das was Rollenspiele früher ausmachten... eine riesige Spielfläche mit haufenweise unterschiedlichen orten die man entdecken kann. DAS sind für mich Rollenspiele 
Spiele wie Dragon Age sind zwar auch sehr gut aber ab und an nen Openworld Spiel wie Fallout oder Morrowind muss einfach sein. Da kann ich gerne auf superduper grafik verzichten (Interessiert die millionen WoW Spieler da drausen ja auch nicht  )


----------



## krovvy (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

meiner meinung nach, ist das spiel kompletter müll. alle paar minuten entdeckt man schwerwiegende bugs, es stürzt manchmal einfach ab, wirkt auf mich wie ein billiges addon zu fallout 3. 
Und was mich besonders irritiert ist, warum zum teufel, kann ich fallout 3 mit höchster grafikeinstellung ohne einen ruckler spielen, aber fallout new vegas ruckelt auf mittel?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Award oder nicht Award - das ist hier die Frage. Und nicht ganz unwichtig, denn das ist wichtiger als das eine oder andere Pünktchen (auch aus Werbegründen). Der "Aufstand" wird hier nicht wegen dieser Pünktchen gemacht. Wenn die Bugs den Award verhindern (und nicht die Grafik !) bin ich aber zufrieden. Würde mir wünschen, dass diese Strenge für alle Tester/Genre gilt. Schade, aber Obsidian verbaut sich immer wieder hervorragende Wertungen durch Bugs/schwache Technik/Spielhindernisse/Mängel.


----------



## veilchen (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

An alle, die sich Gedanken machen, ob die Internationalen Versionen laufen/aktiviert werden können oder nicht.
Ich persönliche nutze die UK Version, bekanntlich komplett uncut, läuft auch komplett uncut mit englischen Texten und englischer Sprache mit einem deutschen Steam Account.
Also keine Angst davor - geschnitten wird da im nachhinein nix mehr - jedenfalls sehen menschliche Gegener nachdem man sie mit einer Schrotflinte begrüßt nicht wirklich gut aus^^.
Hoffe das löst jetzt viele Fragen  

gruß
veilchen


----------



## Rookster (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Danke für die Info, Veilchen! Da bin ich schon ein wenig erleichtert, meine UK CE ist nämlich noch nicht bei mir eingetrudelt...

Zum Thema: Wenn die Bugs den Award verhindern, dann ist das nur fair. Obsidian Fans sollten eh wissen, dass sie Obsidian Spiele nicht wegen der technischen Ausgereiftheit mögen...


----------



## Hannes1996 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Ich werde es mir holen. Ich steh auf endzeitstimmung


----------



## Zocker134 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Boa das spiel hat voll viele Bugs, meine Savegames sind kaputt.
Und ich war so schön weit -.-


----------



## Flo66R6 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



veilchen schrieb:


> An alle, die sich Gedanken machen, ob die Internationalen Versionen laufen/aktiviert werden können oder nicht.
> Ich persönliche nutze die UK Version, bekanntlich komplett uncut, läuft auch komplett uncut mit englischen Texten und englischer Sprache mit einem deutschen Steam Account.
> Also keine Angst davor - geschnitten wird da im nachhinein nix mehr - jedenfalls sehen menschliche Gegener nachdem man sie mit einer Schrotflinte begrüßt nicht wirklich gut aus^^.
> Hoffe das löst jetzt viele Fragen
> ...


Und das beste an der UK Version ist, dass man sie bei Bedarf auch auf Deutsch umstellen kann. Auch dann ist es noch uncut. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir die Sprecher im Original etwas besser gefallen. Aber in Deutsch ist es für mich ein wenig entspannter. Ich beherrsche zwar die englische Sprache ganz gut, aber die Muttersprache ist eben doch was anderes.

Grüße,
Flo

PS: Darüber hinaus ist die englische Version mit 34 EUR inkl. Versand (bei Amazon.co.uk) auch noch preiswerter als in DE oder gar über Steam.


----------



## Flo66R6 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe New Vegas am Wochenende nun auch ausgiebig angespielt und auch jetzt finde ich die 84% Wertung gerechtfertigt. Gut, einen Silber Award hätte ich dem Spiel schon gegönnt, kann aber nachvollziehen wieso es dafür nicht gereicht hat.

Wirkliche Bugs habe ich bisher noch nicht bemerkt. Zumindest wenn man von vereinzelten Abstürzen absieht. Das kam bei mir trotz des Patches schon drei bis vier mal vor. Ich finde etwas merkwürdig, dass die Abstürze "einfach so" stattfinden. Man latscht gemütlich in der Gegend herum un findet sich plötzlich bei der Meldung "Fallout New Vegas hat ein Problem festgestellt und wurde beendet" wieder. Super.

Bei Oblivion (das ich im Moment parallel spiele) gibt es Abstürze eigentlich nur beim Gebietswechsel, dafür sind sie hier häufiger als bei New Vegas (und Oblivion sollte mitlerweile eigentlich wirklich ausgereift sein).

Nun zum Spiel selbst: Man fühlt sich gleich wieder wie zuhause. Es sieht aus wie Fallout 3 und spielt sich wie Fallout 3. Jedoch ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad deutlich angezogen. Schon am Anfang des Spiels im Verlauf der ersten Quest (bzw. der ersten kleinen optionalen Nebenaufgabe) gibt es ein paar üble Gegner für einen LvL 1 Character. In New Vegas muss man wie ich finde deutlich taktischer vorgehen und ist auch auf Stimpacks und diverse Drogen mehr angewiesen als noch in Fallout 3. Schön finde ich die Nutzung der Zeitungen bzw. Magazine die man überall finden kann.

Das ist mir in der Form aus Fallout 3 nicht in Erinnerung geblieben. Für einige Quests benötigt man eben Fähigkeiten, die man einfach noch nicht hat (zumindest wenn man einen ausgewogenen Character hat, der nicht schon sehr früh spezialisiert wird) und ist daher auf die Nutzung der Magazine zum Teil angewisen. Dieses Feature verleiht dem Spiel etwas mehr tiefe. Auch die Character Entwicklung fällt taktischer aus als noch bei Fallout 3. Die zum Teil mächtigen Perks gibt es jetzt eben nur bei jedem zweiten LvL Aufstieg. Hier fand ich Fallout 3 etwas überladen, da man sehr schnell, sehr mächtig wurde. New Vegas geht hier langsamer vor und man muss doch mehr überlegen in welche Skills man seine Punkte investiert und welchen Perk man als nächstes wählt.

Es gibt noch einige weitere Neuerungen, die das Spiel interessanter machen als Fallout 3. Die Möglichkeit sich mit der entsprechenden Kleidung auch unter Feinden unbehelligt bewegen zu können ist neu und trägt für mich zur Glaubwürdigkeit der Welt bei. 

Sehr gut gefällt mir auch das neue Begleiter-System. In Fallout 3 bin ich fast ausschließlich alleine unterwegs gewesen. Den Hund habe ich nie gefunden (allerdings habe ich ihn auch nicht vermisst) und der Supermutant, den man in einer der Vaults befreien kann hat mich eher genervt und ich habe ihn wieder weggeschickt sobald ich konnte. Außerdem war ich sowieso stark genug und es gab eigentlich nichts im Wasteland, das ich großartig hätte fürchten müssen.

New Vegas geht da andere Wege. Ich spazier beispielsweise gemütlich in der Gegend herum und sehe in einer Schlucht eine Leiche und einiges an Ausrüstung liegen. In der Ferne schwirren (wie ich dachte) ein paar Blähfliegen herum. Also bin ich munter drauf los gelaufen, denn Blähfliegen sind keine wirklichen Gegner. Als ich näher kam erlebte ich allerdings eine böse Überraschung. Es handelte sich nämlich nicht um die erwähnten fliegen, sondern um irgendwelche Bienenartigen Gegner. Auch nach x Versuchen haben mich die Fiecher innerhalb kürzester Zeit erledigt und ich musste die Beine in die Hand nehemn und rennen was das Zeug hielt. Die Fiecher waren einfach viel zu stark für mich. Bei Fallout 3 habe ich das nur ausgesprochen selten erlebt. 

Ein anderes Beispiel ist der Keller der Raketenanlage. Der war für mich alleine (mit LvL 7 nicht zu schaffen. Ich konnte zwei Gegner erledigen, der Rest hat mich allerdings immer wieder erwischt. Mit dem richtigen Begleiter (für dessen gewinnung erst eine knifflige Quest zu erledigen ist), sah das schon wieder anders aus. Die Begleiter sind in New Vegas eine sinnvolle und teils notwendige Verstärkung und bereichern das Spiel. Schön ist auch, dass sich die Begleiter Taktiken an deren Stärken und schwächen anpassen lassen.

Generelles zu den Kämpfen: Die Fights sind teilweise deutlich taktischer geworden. Ich weis noch, dass die Minen in Fallout 3 für mich im Grunde wie Bargeld waren. Jede Mine die ich finden konnte wurde beim nächsten Händler verkauft. In New Vegas sind sie allerdings sehr nützlich um schnelle Gegner gezielt zu schwächen (beine verkrüppeln) um sich so einen deutlichen taktischen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Die Auswirkungen von Verkrüppelungen sind in New Vegas meiner Meinung nach deutlich stärker zu spüren als noch in Fallout 3, wo sie kaum spürbare Auswirkungen hatten.

Als weiteren Positiven Punkt kann man die Waffenmodifikationen nennen. Es macht spaß seine lieblings-Flinte aufzuwerten und zu modifizieren. Auch dadurch werden die Kämpfe taktischer (nehme ich lieber das schallgedämpfte kleinkalieber Gewehr um unentdeckt zu bleiben oder doch lieber das stärkere Service Rifle mit mehr Bums, schäuche dafür aber andere Gegner auf).

Kurz, Fallout New Vegas ist angenehm fordernd geworden (ich spiele auf schwer), macht manches besser als Fallout 3 und hat spielspaß fördernde Neuerungen. Trotzdem fühlt es sich unterm Strich genau so an wie Fallout 3. Aufgrund der alten Technik und den auftretenden Abstürzen und größtenteils gleichen und damit bekannten Gegnern, finde ich wie eingangs erwähnt die 84% Wertung gerechtfertigt. Trotzdem kann ich dieses Spiel jedem der Rollenspiele mag (speziell Oblivion / Fallout 3 oder auch Gothic 3) nur wärmstens empfehlen. Der Kauf lohnt sich definitiv.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Yasca (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Ich finde es etwas schade, dass ihr einen wichtigen Punkt im Test unterschlagt. Ihr bescheinigt Fallout 3 mehr Liebe zum Detail und eine bessere Atmosphäre. Dabei nimmt gerade New Vegas in vielen Dialogen direkten Bezug auf Orte und Personen aus Fallout 1 und 2, und spinnt die Geschichte dadurch weiter. Gerade deshalb punktet New Vegas in meinen Augen ganz deutlich gegenüber Fallout 3. Aber vielleicht hat der Herr Schütz Fallout 1 und 2 nie gespielt. 

Über die finale Wertung kann man sich streiten. Beispielsweise bekommt das innovationslose Starcraft 2 mit seiner angestaubten Grafik und der viel kürzeren Spielzeit auf eine 90. Markenhype...

Fallout New Vegas mag zwar grafische Schwächen und einige Bugs haben (wobei ich persönlich nach ~20 Stunden nur 2 kleine Soundbugs gefunden habe), aber dafür ist es eine glänzende Fortsetzung des Fallout-Universum mit einer Spielzeit an der sich andere Titel mal ein Beispiel nehmen könnten! Für mich hat es auch definitiv mehr Fallout-Seele als der dritte Teil. 

Mein Fazit: Seit langem mal wieder gut investierte 45,- €. Die Wertung von 84 fällt zu niedrig aus.


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Ich habs noch nicht lange gespielt, aber ich langweile mich wenn ich es spiele...

1. Ich finde der Kerl "rennt" im Schildkrötenmarsch... bekommt man irgendwann ein Skateboard oder ein Fahrrad?

2. Ich finde die Welt langweilig. Ich liebe lebendige Welten. Das beste Beispiel ist wohl Gothic 2. Hier, genau wie in Morrowind und Oblivion, ist die Welt einfach nur öde (und das liegt nicht am Setting^^)

3. Ich kann die Menusteuerung nicht ausstehen. Vielleicht geht es auch einfacher, aber wieso soll ich bitte mit TAB in den Pipboy, dann den richtigen Reiter finden und dann noch das Fernglas aktivieren wenn ich es nur mal nur mal kurz benutzen will? Genau das gleiche mit (Q)uests, (I)nventai und (C)harakterbildschirm, nicht zu vergessen von der (M)ap.

Ansonsten, ein tolles Spiel  , nur leider glaube ich, dass ich aufgrund der oben genannten Punkte schnell die Lust verlieren werde.


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht lange gespielt, aber ich langweile mich wenn ich es spiele...
> 
> 1. Ich finde der Kerl "rennt" im Schildkrötenmarsch... bekommt man irgendwann ein Skateboard oder ein Fahrrad?
> 
> ...


hmm also alle drei punkte waren im vorgänger nich anders.und morrowind und oblivion fand ich eigentlich auch klasse...wird wohl geschmackssache sein,,aber wenn dir die beiden schon nich gefallen,warum holste die dann NV auch noch wo doch klar war das dat im grunde das gleiche is


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



stawacz schrieb:


> hmm also alle drei punkte waren im vorgänger nich anders.und morrowind und oblivion fand ich eigentlich auch klasse...wird wohl geschmackssache sein,,aber wenn dir die beiden schon nich gefallen,warum holste die dann NV auch noch wo doch klar war das dat im grunde das gleiche is



Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht  Bei Bethesda ist es Geschmackssache 

Ich mochte Oblivion und Morrowind und den Vorgänger nicht besonders. Ich habs mir nicht geholt, nur ne Stunde bei nem Kumpel gezockt. Ich hab halt gehofft daß die neuen Entwickler etwas "anders" machen würden und ich hab deren voriges spiel echt gemocht.


----------



## Kodiac (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Einige Punkte des Spieleredaktuers kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Für Fallout New Vegas muss man kein Vorwissen haben, aber es kann nicht schaden. Wer Fallout 1 und 2 gespielt hat, der wird sich sofort heimisch fühlen. Derber Humor wo man hinsieht (ich weiß nicht, wie es ist, wenn man das Extra Ödland-Wahnsinn nicht gewählt hat) und dem Spieler wird nichts geschenkt, außer der Freiheit sich alles und jedem nach belieben anzuschließen. Ein Spiel in Tradition der klassiker Fallout 1 nud 2. Und genau das habe ich im dritten Teil vermisst, wesegen der dritte Teil für mich einfach nur ein Rollsenspiel war, auf dem Fallout drüber stand aber kein wirkliches Fallout drin war.

Die Glaubhaftere Spielwelt hat in meinen Augen deutlich New Vegas, denn Fallout 3. In Fallout 3 lebten so viele Menschen und nirgends sah man große Farmen oder Bauernhöfe, woher haben die sich ernährt? In New Vegas gibt es große Plantagen und kleine Ranches, die den glaubhaften Eindruck machen, hier gibt es eine Produktionskette.

Das Kampfsystem sehe ich genau andersherum. Der VATS-Modus bietet keine taktischen Möglichkeiten, denn es wird nur der jeweils nächste/stärkste Gegner anvisiert. Wesentlich taktischer ist das ganze, wenn man ohne VATS-Modus vorgeht, da die Gegner versdammt schnell zu Fuß sind und am Spieler dran und der VATS-Modus als Notnagel dient. 
Der höhere Schadensoutput der Gegner ist auch notwendig, da Fallout 3 zu einfach war und die Gegner aus den beiden Vorgängern viel zu schwach darstellte. Todeskrallen SOLLEN so verdammt tödlich sein, dass sich da kaum jemand rantraut und nicht jeder dahergelaufene Vault-Windelpupser sich ein Haus aus Todeskrallenschädeln bauen kann. 

Achtung Spoiler aus Fallout 3, für die, die es noch nicht gespielt haben:

In Fallout 3 musste man sich der stählernen Bruderschaft anschließen, um das Spiel durchzuspielen. 

Spoiler Ende.

In Teil 1 und 2 musste man es nicht, da hatte der Spieler alle Möglichkeiten, das Spiel auf seine eigene Art und Weise durchzuspielen und sich nach belieben Organisationen anzuschließen, hier ist es wieder der Fall.

Auch bietet das Spiel sonst sehr viele Möglichkeiten. So habe ich mit meinem weiblichen Charakter, der das Extra "Schwarze Witwe" hat, mit dem Mörder aus dem Intro geschlafen. Ich war selber etwas überrascht.

Auch sind im Spiel viele Anspielungen auf alte Film- und Spieleklassiker enthalten und auch Gesellschaftskritik. Jeder, der das Terminal in der H&H Werkzeugfabrik außerhalb von New Vegas durchstöbert hat oder den Geheimgang im Büro des Aufsehers in Vault 11 geöffnet hat, weiß wovon ich rede.

Alles in allem habe ich das Gefühl, als wenn der Tester den Inhalt des Spiels nicht sehr zu würdigen weiß und zu sehr an den Shootern ohne großen Anspruch gewöhnt ist.

Den technischen Aspekten des Artikels muss ich mich allerdings anschließen, hier wäre mehr möglich gewesen, aber der volle Umfang an Inhalt macht es in meinen Augen mehr als wett.


----------



## Flo66R6 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht lange gespielt, aber ich langweile mich wenn ich es spiele...
> 
> 1. Ich finde der Kerl "rennt" im Schildkrötenmarsch... bekommt man irgendwann ein Skateboard oder ein Fahrrad?
> 
> ...


1. Ich fand die Laufgeschwindigkeit am Anfang auch recht niedrig, aber entweder erhöht sie sich mit den Stufenaufstiegen oder ich habe mich einfach daran gewöhnt. Außerdem gibt es ja die Schnellreisefunktion für ungeduldige, die ich allerdings auch schon in Fallout 3 nie genutzt habe.

2. Langweilige welt? Genau wie in Oblivion? Ja, ist klar. Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden, aber gerade in Oblivion und Fallout (3 und New Vegas) gibt es doch am laufenden Band neue Orte, Dungeons, Vaults etc. zu entdecken. Ich habe es in New Vegas auch schon erlebt, das eine größere Karavane an mir vorbeigezogen ist, die dann von Legionären angegriffen wurde. Ich stand einfach nur da und habe mir das heftige Feuergefecht (gänzlich ohne eigene Beteiligung) angeschaut. Überall wurde geschossen, es flogen Handgranaten und ich habe mich nach dem Kampf über's Looten gefreut  Also ich finde die Welt schon recht spannend und lebendig.

3. Für Dinge wie das Fernglas kannst du Tasten von 1 - 8 (mit Ausnahme der Taste 2) als Schnelltasten belegen. Übrigens muss man auch in diversen anderen Spielen ein Menü aufrufen, in dem man dann das Questlog, die Map, Characterwerte und das Inventar findet... Zugegebener Maßen ist das Inventar allerdings trotz der Gliderung in die verschiedenen Bereiche recht unübersichtlich.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Kodiac (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Die beschissene Inventarführung is den Konsoleros geschuldet, da Fallout 3 damals für die Konsole entwickelt wurde und dann nur konvertiert. Aber warum sie das in New Vegas übernommen habe ...


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> 2. Langweilige welt? Genau wie in Oblivion? Ja, ist klar. Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden, aber gerade in Oblivion und Fallout (3 und New Vegas) gibt es doch am laufenden Band neue Orte, Dungeons, Vaults etc. zu entdecken. Ich habe es in New Vegas auch schon erlebt, das eine größere Karavane an mir vorbeigezogen ist, die dann von Legionären angegriffen wurde. Ich stand einfach nur da und habe mir das heftige Feuergefecht (gänzlich ohne eigene Beteiligung) angeschaut. Überall wurde geschossen, es flogen Handgranaten und ich habe mich nach dem Kampf über's Looten gefreut  Also ich finde die Welt schon recht spannend und lebendig.
> 
> 3. Für Dinge wie das Fernglas kannst du Tasten von 1 - 8 (mit Ausnahme der Taste 2) als Schnelltasten belegen. Übrigens muss man auch in diversen anderen Spielen ein Menü aufrufen, in dem man dann das Questlog, die Map, Characterwerte und das Inventar findet... Zugegebener Maßen ist das Inventar allerdings trotz der Gliderung in die verschiedenen Bereiche recht unübersichtlich.
> 
> ...



2. Okay, kann dein dass ich wie hesagt noch nicht lange genug gespielt habe bzw. es mir so vorkommt da mich das Schneckentempo reizt^^

3. Hmm, also bei fast allen RPGs die ich gespielt habe gab es ne Taste "I" für Inventory, ne Taste "C" für Charakter, ne Taste "M" für Map, ne Taste "Q" oder "J" für Quests oder Journal.

Alles über den Pipboy finde ich äußerst umständlich für Tastaturfreaks wie mich.

Danke für den Tip mit der Schnellstartleiste^^


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2010)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ein anderes Beispiel ist der Keller der Raketenanlage. Der war für mich alleine (mit LvL 7 nicht zu schaffen. Ich konnte zwei Gegner erledigen, der Rest hat mich allerdings immer wieder erwischt. Mit dem richtigen Begleiter (für dessen gewinnung erst eine knifflige Quest zu erledigen ist), sah das schon wieder anders aus. Die Begleiter sind in New Vegas eine sinnvolle und teils notwendige Verstärkung und bereichern das Spiel. Schön ist auch, dass sich die Begleiter Taktiken an deren Stärken und schwächen anpassen lassen.


Also diese Gegner waren zwar happig, aber auch alleine machbar.
Aber das kommt wohl wieder auf die Charakterentwicklung an.
So sind nun mal Rollenspiele 

Hab inzwischen auch einen Begleiter... einen verdammt guten Schützen.
Eine mächtige Hilfe. Zur Zeit in meinen Augen ein wenig ZU mächtig.
Kommt aber auch hier auf die Gegner an.

Zum Spiel selber:
Ich finds klasse. Hab zur Zeit Urlaub und das Wetter grade richtig für so ein Spiel.
Allerdings empfinde ich das ganze eher als eine Art Addon zu Fallout 3.
Denn wirklich neu ist ja nicht viel. Aber das Geld ists allemal wert.


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2010)

was mir grad auffällt is das die duelle zwar schwerer geworden sind,man dafür aber massen extrem wertvoller gegenstände findet,,,das war bei fallout 3 auf jedenfall nich so,,,im moment lässt so ziemlich jeder gegner waffen und rüstungen im wert von 5000 kronkorken fallen,,,,am anfang hat ich das problem das zeug überhaupt wieder los zu werden,da kein  händler 2000-3000 tacken für eine rüstung zahlen konnte,aber die leveln scheinbar im laufe des spiels mit,,wenn ich jetzt in die stadt vom anfang gehe,hat der verkäufer dort so ca 4000 tacken in der kasse.....
auf dem konto hab ich jetzt so um die 20000,,das einzigste problem was ich grad noch hab is überhaupt einen zu finden wo ich soviel simpaks kaufen kann das es sich auch lohnt,,,bei dem budget


----------



## Riesenhummel (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

ich habe mir jetzt auch mal das neue Fallout gegönt. was ich am test etwas "schwach" finde ist das nicht mal mit einem Wort das Perk "wildes Ödland" erwähnt. das ist meiner meinung nach eines der wichtigsten Features des Spiels überhaupt! dadurch ändert sich so viel an der atmospäre das es fast schon ein anderes spiel wird. aktiviert man dieses perk halten die Argumente das Fallout new vegas nichts neues bietet nicht mehr. Wildes ödland ist eine ähnlich wichtige und verändernde option für das spielerlebnis wie der hardcore-Modus. von daher finde ich es nicht gut und enttäuschend das Wildes Ödland nicht mal mit einem einzigen Wort erwähnt wurde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

die uk version von new vegas läuft ebenfalls unzensiert unter einem deutschen steam acount.


----------



## n0rdi (1. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Bis auf das beschissene Konsolen Menü (Pipboy etc) ein durchaus Falloutiges Spiel!
Die sollen mal ein PC Spiel machen mit echtem PC Inventar.


----------



## Vordack (1. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> ich habe mir jetzt auch mal das neue Fallout gegönt. was ich am test etwas "schwach" finde ist das nicht mal mit einem Wort das Perk "wildes Ödland" erwähnt. das ist meiner meinung nach eines der wichtigsten Features des Spiels überhaupt! dadurch ändert sich so viel an der atmospäre das es fast schon ein anderes spiel wird. aktiviert man dieses perk halten die Argumente das Fallout new vegas nichts neues bietet nicht mehr. Wildes ödland ist eine ähnlich wichtige und verändernde option für das spielerlebnis wie der hardcore-Modus. von daher finde ich es nicht gut und enttäuschend das Wildes Ödland nicht mal mit einem einzigen Wort erwähnt wurde.



Und was macht die?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



Vordack schrieb:


> Riesenhummel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich habe mir jetzt auch mal das neue Fallout gegönt. was ich am test etwas "schwach" finde ist das nicht mal mit einem Wort das Perk "wildes Ödland" erwähnt. das ist meiner meinung nach eines der wichtigsten Features des Spiels überhaupt! dadurch ändert sich so viel an der atmospäre das es fast schon ein anderes spiel wird. aktiviert man dieses perk halten die Argumente das Fallout new vegas nichts neues bietet nicht mehr. Wildes ödland ist eine ähnlich wichtige und verändernde option für das spielerlebnis wie der hardcore-Modus. von daher finde ich es nicht gut und enttäuschend das Wildes Ödland nicht mal mit einem einzigen Wort erwähnt wurde.
> ...


Ziemlich unwichtiges Zeug. Ein paar humorige Szenen, einige seichte Verweise auf die Vorgängerspiele - völlig optional und so belanglos, dass ich's in diesem Test gar nicht erst erwähnt habe.  

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Riesenhummel schrieb:
> ...


Ich hatte bislang auch nur drei Ereignisse, obwohl ich in den vergangenen 27 Stunden  schon einige Orte besucht habe und mitunter auch einfach nur durch die Pampa gelaufen bin.
Davon habe ich mir etwas mehr versprochen; die eigentlichen Ereignisse im Ödland sind da schon seltsam genug.


----------



## khv-2 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*

Ist das Lösungsbuch schon in handel ? erst dann spiel ich Failout richtig durch


----------



## MMJoda (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...


   27 h is ja auch nix und ab und zu durch die pampa laufen zeigt den fehler schon deutlich ...
so wirst du keine besondeen fundorte finden oder nur aus purem zufall
also ich bin mit meinem alienblaster zufrieden wenn auch ich das elvisbild vermisst habe^^
ich behaupte auch das man mehr begegnungen im willden ödland hat


----------



## chodo (18. Januar 2013)

*Etwas spät*

Muss mich etwas verspätet über diesen "Test" aufregen. Stichwort Intro F3. Eine glatte Kopie von F1, mit dem für F1 vorgesehenen Lied als Untermalung. Ich finde es ja schön, dass Bethesda Interplay so nachgeeifert hat, aber die PC Games muss dann natürlich mal wieder die Fakten verdrehen. Aus Interplay/Black Isle wurde Obsidian, die bekommen den Auftrag, New Vegas zu entwickeln und plötzlich sind es angeblich sie die nacheifern. Alberner geht es nicht mehr. Dazu fällt auf: Was bei Bethesda klaglos hingenommen wird ist bei Obsidian plötzlich ein Problem.


----------

